# انااااااااااا تعبت



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*انااااااااا تعبت من المشاكل​​* *فين تدخل ربنا​​* *ولا خلاص دى نهاية الايام​​**هو ربنا مش متدخل ليه لحد دلوقتى​​* *وليه ساكت ليهم​​**وليه سايب ولاده كدا​​**دا صبر من ربنا​​* *ولا حكمه​​**ولا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

* تحملى يا غاليه
ربنا مش سايبك
ولا يتركك أبدا
لا تيأسى أبدااا
ربنا موجود هيحل كل مشاكلك
آمين*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*صدقيني ربنا موجود ... وسامع وشايف وحاسس ... وبيعمل كمان *
*بس أحنا بدالة البنين ديماً تلاقينا بنطلب وبنصرخ من شدة الألم والأضطهاد **أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*سفر الرؤيا 

* *6:                  9 و لما فتح الختم الخامس رايت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل                  كلمة الله و من اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم *
*6:                  10 و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا                  تقضي و تنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الارض *
*6:                  11 فاعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا و قيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا                  ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم و اخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا                  مثلهم"*




*لسه ماجاش الوقت اللي يدخل فيه ربنا ويخلص شعبه*
*بس كلنا ثقه ان ياتي سريعا ولا يتاخر*
*وينقذ شعبه ويرحمه 
*
*يارب اعطينا القوة علي التحمل والصبر*
*والانتظار حتي تاتي وتخلصنا
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اناااااااااا حاسه ان اعصابى بتدمر من بعد الاخبار دى​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسال نفسى كتير فين تدخل ربنا وليييييييييييييه سايبنا كدا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا مش عايزه كلامى يزعل ربنا منى لانى عارفه وواثقه ان سكوت ربنا دا فى حكمه بس انا بضعف وثقتى بتتهز وسط اللى بيحصل دا​​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كلنا حاسين بان اعصاب خلاص ادمرت ومش قادرين نسمع ولا نشوف اي اخبار تاني خلاص

بس اوعي تدي الفرصه لعدو الخير ان يستغل ضعفنا دا
ويخلينا نيأس من رحمه ربنا
وانه هايتدخل في الوقت المناسب
خليكي واثقه في ربنا انه مش هايسكت

بس زي ما قال ووعده صادق
ان لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت

صليله يدخل ويعطينا قوة الايمان ويثبتنا فيه


----------



## treaz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سلامى اترك لك سلامى اعطيكم اعطيكم برنا اكيد معانا بس هيدخل فى الوقت المناسب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*18فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ  خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ وَتَحْلِفُ لِرَبِّ  الْجُنُودِ، يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ».*
*19 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخْمِهَا.*
*20 فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ  مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ،  فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصًا وَمُحَامِيًا وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ.*
*21 فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ، وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ  الرَّبَّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً،  وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْرًا وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ.*
*22 وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِبًا فَشَافِيًا، فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ.*
*23 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ،  فَيَجِيءُ الأَشُّورِيُّونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ إِلَى  أَشُّورَ، وَيَعْبُدُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ مَعَ الأَشُّورِيِّينَ.*
*24 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثُلُثًا لِمِصْرَ وَلأَشُّورَ، بَرَكَةً فِي الأَرْضِ،*
 *25 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: «مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ، وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ، وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ».

من سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 
19

حبيبة قلبى انجيلنا قالها ان احنا هنواجه ضيق كتييييييييييير مش قال ان الدنيا هتبقى حلوة علطول 
بس كمان وعدنا ان بعد كل ضيقة بتتحول لفرح 
حتى لو الحكاية اخدت وقت 
واكد " من يصبر للمنتهى فهذا يخلص " ( مت 10 : 22 )
لازم نصبر ونستنى وبجد ربنا موجود وهياخد حق اولاده 
كنيستنا مضطهدة بقالها سنين 
حد قدر عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لالالالالالا و لا عمرهم هيقدروا 
عشان هى مبنية بدم الشهداء واللى لسة بيستشهدوا 
عايزاكى تشوفى اعداد الناس فى الكنايس الايام الجاية وهما بيصلوا ويصرخوا لربنا 
صدقينى لكل حاجة وقت 
صلوا من اجل عبور الضيقة الصعبة دى

**اعلنت إيباراشية اسوان (نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا هدرا  مطران اسوان) و اقباط ادفو بالصوم و الصلاة ايام الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة  (12,13,14/10/2011) ودعا نيافته الجميع للمشاركة بالصوم والصلاة حتى يتدخل  الرب بيمينه الرفيعة ويعلن مجده فى وسط ولاد......ه.
 نرجو من الجميع  المشاركة لأن الصلاة هى الشئ الوحيد القادر على تغير الأمور لأنها تحرك  اليد التى تدير الكون(قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس). ولأن لا شئ يمنع تحقيق  ارادة الله فى حياتنا سوى عدم الصلاة(القديس سيؤوفانيوس)
 رجاء النشر على قدر الإمكان*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=144157085683069​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*من ساعتها يا كريستين عمالة اقول 
ليه يا رب ليه ؟؟
الكتاب بيقول كله للخير ...نفسى بجد اشوف الخير ده
قلبى بيتقطع تعبت
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>انا مش عايزه كلامى يزعل ربنا منى لانى عارفه وواثقه ان سكوت ربنا دا فى حكمه بس انا بضعف وثقتى بتتهز وسط اللى بيحصل دا​​</b>


*لالالالالالالالالا يا حبيبتى ربنا مش بيزعل من الصراخ من القلوب الموجوعة 
ربنا حنين قوى وبيحس بينا جدااااااااا وعارف ازاى نفوسنا ضعيفة
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مدى ايديكى ياعدرا​​*


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كمان تعبت
ومحتاجة قوة ربنا ورجاءه 
اسرع يارب ولا تخذلني


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

متعبيش ابداا ياحبيبتي
ربنا معاكم ويحميكم من كل شر​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااااايه يااااااااااااااااارب​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسمع صراخنا يارب​​* *اسمع صلاتنا​​* *احنااااااااااااااا تعبناااااااااااااااا​​* *مد ايديك يااااااااااااارب​​*


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بصى عايزه اقولك انى كمان اعصابى مدمره

لكن واثقه ان ربنا مش هيتخلى عننا ابدا 

هو وعدنا بكده 

واحنا منتظرين وعودك يارب 
​


----------



## ملحد حر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا تقلقي *

*كل مشكلة لها حل*


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب اعطينا السلام والصبر
ياملم السلااااام اعطينا سلامك


----------



## Philoxinos (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> <b>انااااااااا تعبت من المشاكل​​</b> <b>فين تدخل ربنا​​</b> <b>ولا خلاص دى نهاية الايام​​</b><b>هو ربنا مش متدخل ليه لحد دلوقتى​​</b> <b>وليه ساكت ليهم​​</b><b>وليه سايب ولاده كدا​​</b><b>دا صبر من ربنا​​</b> <b>ولا حكمه​​</b><b>ولا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه​​</b>


*كريستينا أختي المباركة*
*كلامك هو ذات الكلام الذي نطق به بني اسرائيل في عبوديّتهم*
*إلى أن أكمل الله خلاصهم بيد موسى.*

*الربّ موجود ونحن معه لا نطلب شيئاً سوى ملكوته. وملكوته هو الباقي*
*الربّ يباركك ويخلّص أولاده*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

* دائماً نصرخ لله ونقول له: إلى متى؟ وفي صرختنا هذه رغبة ان يضع الله حد ونهاية للألم. للأسف البعض منا ينسى كلمات المسيح "في 
العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم". هذه هي الحقيقة سوف يكون هناك اضطهاد مادمنا في هذا العالم "لأنكم لهذا دعيتم". 
سوف يكون هناك نهاية للأضطهاد وذلك عندما يأتي عريس الكنيسة ويأخذها إلى المكان المُعد لها حيث لا ألم ولا بكاء ولا صراخ ولا عويل 
ولا دموع. ما دامت الكنيسة موجودة هنا على الأرض سوف يستمر الأضطهاد. لا تستغرب، لكن لك الحق ان تحزن وتتضايق عندما تمر به.

 المسيح لم يفعل خطية لكن أُضطِهد. فالبعض منا يتسآل: "ماذنب هؤلاء الذين ماتوا؟   كان المسيح برئ لكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون هناك ألم وأضطهاد. الشر لا يعرف برئ أو مذنب لأنه شر. 
الذنب ذنب الشر الموجود في العالم والمسؤلية تقع على عاتق هؤلاء الذين اختاروا ان يعيشوا ويشربوا من هذا الشر. ألا يذكرنا هذا بمسؤليتنا 
اتجاه العالم الشرير الخاطئ بالصلاة لأجل الشر والأشرار ومشاركة الأخبار السارة مع الآخرين لان هذا هو الحل الوحيد حتى يتخلص هؤلاء 
الأشخاص من الشر المسيطر عليهم. إنهم "لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون." ويجب ان نغفر لهم كما غفر المسيح لأعداءه. أن الحل الوحيد للتخلص من 
مشاعر الحقد والمرارة والكراهية هو الغفران لمَن أساءوا إلينا ككنيسة.*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ارفع عنا يايسوع​​*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مش تعبتى لوحدك كرستينا
كلنا تعبنا من اللى بيحصل 
مش نقول غير لتكن ارداتك يارب


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*منتظرين وعودك يايسوع​​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب احمي شعبك


----------



## شميران (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب احمينا ياااارب اعطينا الصبر والقوة ولتكن مشيئتك ياحبيبتي ياكرستينا الرب معاكم الي يحصل في مصر مثل الي بيحصل يوميا في العراق واكيد ربنا معانا ياحبيبتي وهذه الاشياء بتقوينا وبتقربنا من الرب يسوع المسيح.. رب الارباب وملك الملوك اكثر واكثر .......


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يدبر الخير لمصر ويعديها على خير من الايام دى​​*


----------



## staregypt (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>انااااااااا تعبت من المشاكل​​</b> <b>فين تدخل ربنا​​</b> <b>ولا خلاص دى نهاية الايام​​</b><b>هو ربنا مش متدخل ليه لحد دلوقتى​​</b> <b>وليه ساكت ليهم​​</b><b>وليه سايب ولاده كدا​​</b><b>دا صبر من ربنا​​</b> <b>ولا حكمه​​</b><b>ولا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه​​</b>


معلش يا كرستينا 
ربنا موجود
ويعطيك سلامه الخاص جوه قلبك وقلوبنا جميعا
كلنا تعبانين صدقينى كلنا خايفين كلنا مش قادرين نتحمل
هانطلب من الله كلى القدرة انه يعطينا قوة لتحمل ما يحدث
وما فيش غير (كلة للخير ولمجد اسمه)أمين


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت ثقتنا متتهزش بربنا فهو سامح باشياء لاندرى نحن بعقولنا المحدوده مقاصده فيها مقاصد الله لايعرفها الا الله لزم ربنا مدبرلنا حاجه للافضل بعد كل الشهداء والجرحه دول هما ضحية حاجه حلوه حتحصل قريب ودول شهداء ياريت انا اكون شهيده فى يوم من الايام زيهم دى نعمه كبيره للى ينول الشهاده


----------

